# Eurotunnel Pricing Structure Question



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I am wanting to bok Eurotunnel online. However, the prices are very high for the crossing in 4 weeks. 

Do Eurotunnel put on more services should the train fill up?
Should I wait a while or book now ?

Trev


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Do Eurotunnel put on more services should the train fill up?


I don't think so, Trev - the services are fairly carefully scheduled. I suspect they're like RyanAir, and as the bookings for a particular service increase, the price goes up. Are you really stuck for a particular time? try other times of the day.

Gerald


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have used the tunnel for car and motorhome several times last year. I always book an early or late crossing to keep cost down.
TIP.... On the return I book something for midnight and often a day later than i plan to come back. When we arrive early for the return we have always been put on the next crossing and never had to pay any extra.
If taking a motorhome make sure you select campervan as the vehicle.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

Hello Gerald,

No no stuck to a time. Though 5th & 14th/15th April are fairly well sold out and Prices are up.

I have been waiting for Tesco Deals to come through. We have £120 worth of vouchers.

So far I can get return down to

£174 Eurotunnel (prefered)
£131 P&O (£43 Cheaper)

Obviously the lower the better £43 gets us a fair few litres of diesel on the other side of the water too!

I am assuming I can use my Eurotunnel vouchers for P&O as they look identical.

Thanks for the reply

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hello

Bear in mind of course that it is Easter.

I have just looked at Norfolkline for a Dunkerque - Dover - Dunkerque - for just after or just before the French Rally and can get a return for 98 Euros compared to £133 in the tunnel. To get the Norfolkline lowest fare was based on 0800 ex Dunkerque and 0200 ish from Dover coming back. I may have to nip to England for a few days.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Tunnel*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello
> 
> Bear in mind of course that it is Easter.
> 
> ...


Hello Russel,

What date and times did you use for Eurotunnel?

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*The Other Way*

Hello Again Russel,

I have just realised a few things.

Firstly, you are coming the other way?

I might be passed the P&O Deadline as it states 28 days in advance over Eurotunnels 14

I might be better saving the vouchers and using Seafance as theirs start from £52 return.

And do we not get 10% off that ?

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

I looked at various to get be back to the UK, returning to France on Aptil 9th. I actualy think the pricing structure is different is the journey does not originate in the UK.

Equally, I have just found a price of £263 one way!

Russell


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree with Tonka's tip...try never to book peak time, you will usually be able to get on an earlier train, and if not, hey you have a house on your back!


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi

We always book going out about 22.00 - 23.30 hours and return 08.00 - 10.00 and always end up with a fairly cheap price. 

Going out we have arrived as early as 1600 and have been put on the next train. We have never got ona train yet at the correct time, if you're early at this time of the year you'll get on the next train.

IT might be different at busy times such as Bank Holidays though !!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trains*

Hello there,

I hear what you are all saying about turning up on chance. Though with a motorhome or any high vehicle surely this is more pot luck as the train needs to be the single deck!

Trev


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I can concur with Brimo's comments, have found the same.


----------

